# Anxiety youtube video?



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Anybody seen this video? 
I haven't put much effort in the technique yet. It got good comments. 
It talks about the technique in this part, and a more efficient way of using the technique in the next parts.


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

I have now, not bad


----------

